# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Ασκηση πανω στα δικτυα

## thanasis 1

Λοιπον εχουμε την παρακατω περιπτωση



εχω καταλαβει τις διαφορες hub-switch απλα θελω να τα ξεκαθαρισω λιγο στο μυαλο μου.
Καταρχας μας λεει οτι η συνδεση στο internet ειναι 20Μbps ενω το καθε hub και το καθε switch επικοινωνει με το router με 10mbps ταχυτητα.
Εχουμε τρια υποδικτυα(Μ,Α1 Α2 ... Α50,Β1 Β2 ... Β50) τα οποια συνδεονται στο πρωτο switch αρα 

1)το router θα μοιρασει ισαξια την ταχυτητα στις τρεις πορτες του switch αρα 20/3=~6.6Mbps ταχυτητα θα εχει το καθε υποδικτυο *ή* 

2)επειδη ειναι συνδεδεμενα σε swith το καθε υποδικτυο θα μπορει να εχει ταχυτητα 20Mbps?

Ερωτημα β)

Αν υποθεσουμε οτι το καθε υποδικτυο εχει ταχυτητα ~6Mbps μετα τον Μ την καλυτερη ταχυτητα θα την εχουν οι υπολογιστες Β1 Β2 ... Β50 διοτι συνδεονται σε switch αρα ο καθε υπολογιστης θα εχει ταχυτητα 
προσβασης ~6.6Mbps ενω οι υπολογιστες Α1 Α2 ... Α50 επειδη συνδεονται σε hub θα εχουν ταχυτητα προσβασης πολυ χαμηλη διοτι το hub θα διαμοιρασει
τα ~6Mbps σε ολους τους υπολογιστες,το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους C1 C2 ... C50.

----------


## chris.dal

Με μπέρδεψε κάπως το πρόβλημα..
Απo ότι μπόρεσα να διακρίνω στην.εικόνα, "όλες οι άλλες συνδέσεις στα switch και στα hubs είναι 10mbps". Άρα τα τερματικά που είναι συνδεδεμένα σε αυτά θα έχουν ταχύτητες 10Mbps, σίγουρα όχι παραπάνω. Επομένως σε καμία περίπτωση δε μπορούν να λαμβάνουν με 20mbps, άσχετα αν το ρουτερ λαμβάνει από το ίντερνετ σε τέτοιες ταχύτητες.. Επομένως, το 2 του πρώτου ερωτήματος είναι λάθος.
Όσο για.το 1, δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατά πόσο ισόποσα μοιράζεται το εύρος ζώνης μιας σύνδεσης στους πελάτες.. Εξαρτάται από την στρατηγική δρομολόγησης του router κλπ. Σίγουρα πάντως άμα πχ και οι τρεις έχουν αθροιστικά απαιτήσεις 30mbps ενώ η σύνδεση με το ίντερνετ είναι 20mbps, ο καθένας θα πάρει μέσο όρο  ταχύτητων κάτω από 10mbps.
Όσον αφορά το Β ερώτημα, ο hub πράγματι είναι ο πιο αργός. Διότι κάθε πακέτο που θα λαμβάνει, θα το στέλνει παντού (με εξαίρεση τον αποστολέα). Έτσι σίγουρα 
σπαταλείται εύρος ζώνης σε σύγκριση με το switch που στέλνει το πακέτο εκεί που πρέπει..

----------


## dog80

Δέν υπάρχει router πουθενά. Το internet έρχεται στο κεντρικό switch με ταχύτητα 20Mbps αλλά δέν έχει σημασία πώς.

 Επίσης λέει οτι όλα τα υπόλοιπα ports είναι ταχύτητας 10Mbps. Αυτό δέν είναι περίεργο καθώς πολλά επαγγελματικά switch έχουν ένα μικρό αριθμό port μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας για σύνδεση με άλλα switch ή router και έχουν πιό αργά ports για τα hosts.

Έπειτα στην περίπτωση που λέει οτι αντικαθίστανται τα hubs με switches, αν το μόνο που κάνουν οι υπολογιστές είναι να κατεβάζουν αρχεία απο το internet, θα υπάρχει βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα αλλά όχι μεγάλη. Τα collisions γίνονται όταν δύο ή περισσότεροι υπολογιστές προσπαθούν να στείλουν ταυτόχρονα. Στο κατέβασμα αρχείων αποστέλλονται πολύ λίγα δεδομένα. Αντίθετα, αν οι υπολογιστές προσπαθούσαν να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους ή να ανεβάσουν αρχεία στο internet τότε θα γινόταν χαμός απο collisions και εκεί θα είχε σημαντικά οφέλη το switch.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση,στο ερωτημα β η σωστη απαντηση ειναι οτι την καλυτερη 
ταχυτητα μετα τον Μ ειναι οι υπολογιστες Β1 Β2 ... Β50 ετσι δεν ειναι ή οχι?
Ποιο πολυ θα ηθελα να ξεκαθαρισω στο μυαλο μου με το τι παιζει στις ταχυτητες δηλαδη πως
σπανε σε αυτην την περιπτωση που εχουμε και switch και hub.

----------


## SV1JRT

*....ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕΤΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΕΟΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΗ....*
*      ΚΟΠΗΚΑΤΕ στις εξετάσεις*

Αν και θεωρώ την ασκηση χαζή....
ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν ασχολείτε με HUB το έτος 2014...
Θα μπορούσε αντι για hub να βάλει Access points και να γίνει η ασκηση πολυ πιο ενδιαφέρουσα...


.

----------


## sofos7

Η ταχύτητα που θα έχουν τα τρία υποδικτυα(Μ,Α1 Α2 ... Α50,Β1 Β2 ... Β50) θα είναι απο 10ΜBps.
Η ομάδα υπολογιστών B1 B2 .... B50 θα έχει την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα μετά τον Μ.
Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν είμαι σύγουρος 100%

----------


## SV1JRT

> Η ταχύτητα που θα έχουν τα τρία υποδικτυα(Μ,Α1 Α2 ... Α50,Β1 Β2 ... Β50) θα είναι απο 10ΜBps.
> Η ομάδα υπολογιστών B1 B2 .... B50 θα έχει την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα μετά τον Μ.
> Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν είμαι σύγουρος 100%



Ναι, αλλά ΠΟΣΗ είναι η ταχύτητα σε κάθε ομάδα ??
Και εσύ τον Σεπτέμβρη με τους άλλους.... LOL

 :Biggrin: 

.

----------


## dog80

> Ναι, αλλά ΠΟΣΗ είναι η ταχύτητα σε κάθε ομάδα ??
> Και εσύ τον Σεπτέμβρη με τους άλλους.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> .



Αν ξέρεις την απάντηση θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα.

----------


## nestoras

Όλο άκυρε ασκήσεις τώρα τελευταία... 
Από τη στιγμή που σου μιλάει για μεταφορά αρχείων και δε σου δίνει πρωτόκολλο δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να ασχοληθείς με συγκρούσεις!
Πως μεταφέρονται τα αρχεία; TCP, UDP, RAW? Πολλά πρωτόκολλα έχουν collision avoiding από τη μάνα τους καθώς επίσης και περιορισμό στο bandwidth από μόνα τους... Αν θέλει μπακάλικη λύση πες του ότι θα μεταφέρεις τα αρχεία με RAW πρωτόκολλο και όποιο προλάβει θα πάει (για να έχεις σίγουρες συγκρούσεις!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Xarry

Αν προκειται για ασκηση σχολης που ετσι φαινεται δεν εχει σημασια που εχουμε 2014, δεν εχει σημασια η ταχυτητα, δεν εχει σημασια το πρωτοκολλο δεν εχει σημασια τιποτα ειμαστε υπερανω.
Το μονο που μετραει ειναι αυτο που "ξερει" ο καθηγητης. Δυστυχως για μας...

----------


## SV1JRT

Ο Παναγιώτης έδωσε την σωστότερη απάντηση...
ΑΛΛΑ, έτσι για το γαμώτο, ΑΝ υποθέσουμε οτι ΟΛΟΙ κατεβάζουν αρχεία με download απο web browser (TCP) και ΟΛΟΙ κατεβάζουν από ΙΔΙΑΣ ταχύτητας Servers, Δηλαδή με άλλα λόγια κανένας χρήστης δεν ευνοείτε από την ταχύτητα μεταφοράς του αρχείου που κατεβάζει, ΤΟΤΕ:

1) Η συνολική ταχύτητα Uplink (ή Internet αν σας αρέσει) είναι 20Mbps.
2) Το πρώτο ethernet switch μοιράζει τα 20Mbps σε τρεις πόρτες, αρα 20 / 3 = 6,666 Mbps σε κάθε πόρτα. ΑΡΑ ο Μ έχει 6,666Mbps στη διάθεσή του.
3) Το δευτερο ethernet switch παίρνει 6,666Mbps από το uplink και το μοιράζει ισόποσα σε 50 (!!!) χρήστες, ΑΡΑ κάθε χρήστης έχει στη διάθεση του 6,666 / 50 = 0,133Mbps ή 133Kbps στη διάθεση του. (θα κάνει περίπου 12 λεπτά για να κατεβάσει ένα αρχείο 10MB)
4) Το κάθε HUB θα παίρνει και αυτό 6,666Mbps, αλλά επειδή το hub κάνει broadcast κάθε ένα πακέτο σε ΟΛΕΣ τις πόρτες του, το κάθε ένα από τα 50 PC που είναι συνδεδεμένα επάνω του, θα πρέπει να κάνουν discard 49 πακέτα και να χρησιμοποιήσουν το ΕΝΑ πακέτο από τα 50 που χρειάζονται. Έτσι χοντρικά θα έχουμε 6,666 / 50 = 0,133Mbps και μετά 0,133Mbps / 50 πακέτα που θα λαμβάνει το κάθε PC = 0,00266Mbps ανά χρήστη... (θα κάνει περίπου 1 ώρα και 4 λεπτά για να κατεβάσει ένα αρχείο 10MB).

Αυτά τα ολίγα περι HUB

.

----------

thanasis 1 (23-06-14)

----------


## gxry

Υποθέτουμε πως γίνεται αναφορά σε δίκτυο τεχνολογίας ethernet όπως επιγράφεται και στην εικόνα.
Το πρόβλημα επικεντρώνεται στο 1ο/2ο επίπεδο του OSI, στη λειτουργία του CSMA/CD (Carrier Sense Multiple Access with Collision Detection το οποίο αφορά shared medium και στο οποίο στηρίζεται το ethernet) και στη διαφορά λειτουργίας των συσκευών HUB (1ο επίπεδο) και SWITCH (2ο επίπεδο).
Το HUB αντιλαμβάνεται ηλεκτρικά σήματα (ethernet signalling) και τα αναμεταδίδει σε όλες τις πόρτες του. Συνεπώς δύο σταθμοί που επιχειρούν τυχαία ταυτόχρονη μετάδοση, "συγκρούονται" (ενιαίο collision domain), τα σήματά τους αλληλοκαταστρέφονται και ο χρόνος μέχρι να γίνει αντιληπτή η σύγκρουση πάει χαμένος.
Το SWITCH αντιλαμβάνεται ethernet frames με MAC Addresses, γνωρίζει ποιος είναι σε ποιά θύρα και το στέλνει σε αυτή χωρίς να ενοχλεί τους άλλους (δεν υπάρχουν συγκρούσεις μεταξύ των σταθμών)
Δεν αφορά καθόλου τα πρωτόκολλα ανωτέρων επιπέδων και το τι throughput επιτυγχάνουν. Το "μεγάλα αρχεία" αυξάνει το traffic στα όρια του bandwidth των καναλιών/γραμμών ώστε ο "χαμένος χρόνος" των συγκρούσεων να οδηγήσει με σαφήνεια τα HUB σε χαμηλότερες επιδόσεις έναντι των SWITCH κάτι το οποίο σε σποραδική κίνηση ίσως να μη φανεί.
Σε γενικές γραμμές, ο Σωτήρης (post #11) έχει δίκιο, όχι όμως στο Νο 4). Τα HUB βρίσκονται από λίγο χαμηλότερα (λίγο traffic) έως αρκετά χαμηλότερα (μεγάλο traffic) από τα switch όχι όμως στο βαθμό που περιγράφει, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι ο χαμένος χρόνος σε κάθε frame (~1500 byte) είναι μόνο 6 byte με τάση να συμβαίνει όλο και συχνότερα σε αυξημένη κίνηση. 
Σημειωτέον πως σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πάντα μόνο ένας εξυπηρετείται κάθε φορά προς το uplink, είτε πρόκειται για HUB με σύγκρουση και χαμένο χρόνο είτε για SWITCH με ενδιάμεσο buffering και αναμονή (flow control)
Στο ερ.Δ, στατιστικά, οι σταθμοί Α θα έφταναν οριακά καλύτερες επιδόσεις από τους Β (6,66/50 έναντι 6,66/51). Οι C θα μοιράζονταν το 6,66/51 στα 50.

----------

nestoras (21-01-15), 

thanasis 1 (23-06-14)

----------


## SV1JRT

Σωστά gxry.
 Στην απάντηση μου υπερ-απλοποίησα την λειτουργία των hub και δεν περιέλαβα collisions στον υπολογισμό μου, για να κάνω πιο κατανοητή την απάντηση. Σαφώς το θέμα είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό πιο πολύπλοκο απο την απάντηση μου, μιας και τα collision στα hub επηρεάζουν σοβαρά και τις ταχύτητες στα switch. (Το switch δεν κάθετε απλά και περιμένει πότε το hub θα τα βρει με τα clients που έχει από κάτω. Θα αυξήσει το throughput στις άλλες πόρτες του, όσο η πόρτα στην οποία είναι συνδεδεμένο το hub δεν είναι διαθέσιμη να λάβει packets λόγο collisions μεταξύ των PC).

.

----------


## nestoras

Νομίζω πως ο grxy έβαλε την άσκηση στη σωστή βάση. Προφανώς πρόκειται για μάθημα "Δίκτυα Επικοινωνιών" κι όχι "Δίκτυα Υπολογιστών". Εγώ ανέβηκα κανά δυο-τρία επίπεδα OSI παραπάνω...  :Biggrin:  (μάλλον λόγω εξιδείκευσης στο layer-7).

Μια μικρή διαφωνία έχω στο ότι στα δίκτυα με SWITCHes δεν υπάρχουν συγκρούσεις. Θα έλεγα ότι υπάρχουν αλλά δεν είναι καταστροφικές για τα πακέτα επειδή το CSMA/CD το αντιλαμβάνεται και απλά περιμένουν λίγο και ξαναστέλνουν.

Μπράβο grxy (βάλε και κανένα όνομα!)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Νομίζω πως ο grxy έβαλε την άσκηση στη σωστή βάση. Προφανώς πρόκειται για μάθημα "Δίκτυα Επικοινωνιών" κι όχι "Δίκτυα Υπολογιστών". Εγώ ανέβηκα κανά δυο-τρία επίπεδα OSI παραπάνω...  (μάλλον λόγω εξιδείκευσης στο layer-7).
> 
> *Μια μικρή διαφωνία έχω στο ότι στα δίκτυα με SWITCHes δεν υπάρχουν συγκρούσεις. Θα έλεγα ότι υπάρχουν αλλά δεν είναι καταστροφικές για τα πακέτα επειδή το CSMA/CD το αντιλαμβάνεται και απλά περιμένουν λίγο και ξαναστέλνουν.
> *
> Μπράβο grxy (βάλε και κανένα όνομα!)




Στα switches από κατασκευής κάθε πόρτα είναι ξεχωριστό collision domain οπότε οτιδήποτε βρίσκετε συνδεδεμένο σε πόρτα switch μπορεί να κάνει collision μόνο με ....τον εαυτό του. Πρακτικά αδύνατον δηλαδή.

.

----------


## nestoras

> Στα switches από κατασκευής κάθε πόρτα είναι ξεχωριστό collision domain οπότε οτιδήποτε βρίσκετε συνδεδεμένο σε πόρτα switch μπορεί να κάνει collision μόνο με ....τον εαυτό του. Πρακτικά αδύνατον δηλαδή.
> 
> .



Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να ξαναανοίξω τα βιβλία μου "Δίκτυα Επικοινωνιών" και να επιστρέψω!

 :Huh:

----------


## thanasis 1

Αρε σωτηρη μια μερα πριν να μου απαντουσες δεν θα ειχα τοσο αγχος σημερα!
Αλλα απ οτι φενεται συμφωνα με τα γραφομενα σου σωστα εκανα αυτο το θεμα σημερα 
και ετσι δεν θα σου κανω την χαρη να το δωσω τον σεπτεμβρη.  :Tongue2: 
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.  :Biggrin:

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχουμε την παρακατω ασκηση



Μετατρεπω την subnet mask και τις ip σε δυαδικη μορφη:

SUBNET MASK --> 255.255.192.0 σε δυαδικη μορφη 11111111.11111111.11000000.00000000

IP ADDRESS -->    128.176.200.9 σε δυαδικη μορφη 10000000.10110000.11001000.00001001

IP ADDRESS -->    128.176.64.10 σε δυαδικη μορφη 10000000.10110000.01000000.00001010

IP ADDRESS -->    128.167.128.0 σε δυαδικη μορφη 10000000.10100111.10000000.00000000

Μετα πως συνεχιζω για να κανω τα ερωτηματα??

----------


## giannaras13

> Εχουμε την παρακατω ασκηση
> 
> 
> 
> Μετατρεπω την subnet mask και τις ip σε δυαδικη μορφη:
> 
> SUBNET MASK --> 255.255.192.0 σε δυαδικη μορφη 11111111.11111111.11000000.00000000
> 
> IP ADDRESS -->    128.176.200.9 σε δυαδικη μορφη 10000000.10110000.11001000.00001001
> ...



Το μαθημα αυτο σε εμας ειναι τα δικτυα 2...  κοιτα η πρωτη τριαδα τι αριθμο εχει και ετσι θαβρεις τι κλαση ειναι Α απο 1-127 Β απο 128-191 Γ απο 192-223 Δ απο 224-239 Ε απο 240-255 ... μετα αναλογα την κλασση το network id ειναι η πρωτη τριαδα για την Α οι 2 πρωτες τριαδες για την Β κλπ

----------

thanasis 1 (20-01-15)

----------


## gxry

Αφού η μάσκα είναι 255.255.192.0 ή 18 άσσοι, το Network ID αποτελείται από τα πρώτα 18 δυαδικά ψηφία της IP.

Με βάση το παραπάνω τα αντίστοιχα NetID είναι:
128.176.200.9 --> 128.176.192.0 
128.176.64.10 --> 128.176.64.0
128.167.128.0 --> 128.167.128.0 (είναι ήδη NetID ή αλλιώς διεύθυνση [υπο-]δικτύου)

Ο i) 128.176.110.7/18 και ο ii) 128.176.127.16/18 ανήκουν στο ίδιο δίκτυο με τον 128.176.64.10/18
Ο iii) 128.167.180.14/18 ανήκει στο δίκτυο 128.167.128.0/18

Οι δυο πρώτες καταχωρήσεις του πίνακα δρομολόγησης είναι καταχωρήσεις για host (δηλαδή netmask 255.255.255.255). Ως καταχωρήσεις δικτύου είναι λανθασμένες (το σωστό θα ήταν -net 128.176.192.0/18 ή -net 128.176.192.0 netmask 255.255.192.0 και αντίστοιχα -net 128.176.64.0/1 :Cool: 
Συνεπώς 128.176.110.7/18 και 128.176.127.16/18 δεν εμπίπτουν σε κανένα rule του πίνακα δρομολόγησης και θα φύγουν από το Default eth1.
O 128.167.180.14/18 ανήκει στο δίκτυο 128.167.128.0/18 και θα φύγει από το ppp2

Αν ο πίνακας δρομολόγησης ήταν

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
128.176.192.0   k.k.k.k         255.255.192.0   U     0      0        0 ppp0
128.176.64.0    j.j.j.j         255.255.192.0   U     0      0        0 ppp1
128.167.128.0   y.y.y.y         255.255.192.0   U     0      0        0 ppp2
0.0.0.0         x.x.x.x         0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth1

όπου k.k.k.k/j.j.j.j/y.y.y.y διευθύνσεις των ppp0|1|2 οι οποίες πρέπει να ανήκουν στα αντίστοιχα δίκτυα,

τότε ο i) 128.176.110.7/18 και ο ii) 128.176.127.16/18 θα έφευγαν από το ppp1

----------

nestoras (21-01-15), 

thanasis 1 (20-01-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

> Αφού η μάσκα είναι 255.255.192.0 ή 18 άσσοι, το Network ID αποτελείται από τα πρώτα 18 δυαδικά ψηφία της IP.
> 
> Με βάση το παραπάνω τα αντίστοιχα NetID είναι:
> 128.176.200.9 --> 128.176.192.0  OK
> 128.176.64.10 --> 128.176.64.0  OK
> 128.167.128.0 --> 128.167.128.0 (είναι ήδη NetID ή αλλιώς διεύθυνση [υπο-]δικτύου) OK
> 
> Ο i) 128.176.110.7/18 και ο ii) 128.176.127.16/18 ανήκουν στο ίδιο δίκτυο με τον 128.176.64.10/18 Μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις πως βγαινει αυτο τι κανεις για νο τσεκαρεις???
> Ο iii) 128.167.180.14/18 ανήκει στο δίκτυο 128.167.128.0/18
> ...



Αν μπορεις πες μου σε παρακαλω τι διαδικασια κανεις για τα παραπανω.

----------


## gxry

Πάρε τα πρώτα 18 bit της IP  και συμπλήρωσε τα υπόλοιπα με μηδενικά. Στη συνέχεια γράψτα σε δεκαδική μορφή (ανα byte). Αυτή είναι η διεύθυνση δικτύου. Εάν βγαίνει ίδιο αποτέλεσμα ανήκουν στο ίδιο δίκτυο. Δηλαδή εάν (IP1 AND mask) = (IP2 AND mask) τότε IP1 και IP2 ανήκουν στο ίδιο δίκτυο.

Μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις μια διεύθυνση δικτύου από μια διεύθυνση υπολογιστή (host) όταν δίνεται η μάσκα;
NetworkAddress = (IP_Address AND mask)

----------

nestoras (21-01-15), 

thanasis 1 (20-01-15)

----------


## xsterg

απο οτι φαινεται ο καθηγητης ειναι ασχετος. 
1. δεν εχω δει hub εδω και 10 χρονια. που τα ανακαλυψε αυτος ειναι αλλο πραγμα. ισως σε κανα μουσειο. 
2. η συνδεσμολογια που προτεινει ειναι ακυρη. δομημενη καλωδιωση δεν εχει ανακαλυψει? αυτο που προτεινει αυτος το συνανταω σε μερικες μικρες εταιρειες που δουλευουν περιστασιακα με ασχετους εξωτερικους συνεργατες. ε επειδη δεν εχουν δομημενη και επειδη δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται, βρισκουν ενα καλωδιο και πετανε ενα switch επανω. και νομιζουν οτι κανουν δουλεια ετσι. 

ο καθηγητης σου πρεπει να βγει επειγοντως στην αγορα εργασιας. εκει θα δει πραγματικα σεναρια και οχι ασκησεις επι χαρτου.

----------


## thanasis 1

Αρα η απαντηση στην δευτερη ερωτηση ειναι:

IP ADDRESS -->    128.176.200.9 σε δυαδικη μορφη 10000000.10110000.11001000.00001001 παιρνωντας τα πρώτα 18 bit της IP  και συμπλήρωνοντας τα υπόλοιπα με μηδενικά εχω 

10000000.10110000.11000000.00000000 οποτε IP ADDRESS -->    128.176.200.9  εχει NETWORK ID 128.176.192.0 κανοντας το ιδιο και για τις αλλες δυο εχω:

IP ADDRESS -->    128.176.64.10 εχει NETWORK ID 128.176.64.0

IP ADDRESS -->    128.167.128.0 εχει NETWORK ID 128.176.128.0

OK!

----------


## thanasis 1

Στην πρωτη ερωτηση η απαντηση δεν ειναι οτι το network id και των τριων διευθυνσεων ειναι 18bits?

Επισεις σε μια αλλη ασκηση που εδινε subnet mask 255.255.255.0 και ip 128.190.0.0 γραφει οτι οτι η net id ειναι 128.190.0 και οχι 128.190.0.0 
δηλαδη παρελειψε το τελευταιο μηδενικο και εγω ετσι πρεπει να τα γραφω ή αυτο ειναι αναλογα με την subnet mask που δινει??

----------


## gxry

Από το πρωτο byte της IP προκύπτει η κλάση της IP και η default mask
1-127 A 255.0.0.0 ή /8
128-191 B 255.255.0.0 ή /16
192-223 C 255.255.255.0 ή /24
224-239 D multicast
Αν μια IP συνοδεύεται από διαφορετική mask θεωρείται class-less
Όπου η μάσκα έχει άσσους δηλώνει ότι τα αντίστοιχα ψηφία της IP είναι NetworkID.
Συνηθίζεται το κομμάτι που αντιστοιχεί στην default μάσκα να χαρακτηρίζεται NetID και τα υπόλοιπα ψηφία (άσσοι) SubnetID αλλά αυτό είναι φιλολογική συζήτηση (subnets/supernets).
Μια μάσκα που δεν τελειώνει σε όριο ακέραιου byte χαρακτηρίζεται μάσκα μεταβλητού μήκους (VLSM)
Για οποιαδήποτε μάσκα και IP ισχύει εάν (IP1 AND mask) = (IP2 AND mask) τότε ανήκουν στο ίδιο δίκτυο.

----------

nestoras (21-01-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Συνοψιζοντας:

1) Για να βρεθει η network id οπου η μάσκα έχει άσσους δηλώνω ότι τα αντίστοιχα ψηφία της IP είναι NetworkID. οκ

2)Για να δω αν εμπίπτουν σε καποιο rule του πίνακα δρομολόγησης οι ip που μου δινει τι κανω ρε γιωργο πες μου ξανα??
Χθες το ειχα καταλαβει και μου εβγαιναν αλλα τωρα που το ξανα κανω μου βγαινουν διαφορετικα. :Head: 

Edit για 2
Γραφω τις ip του πινακα σε δυαδικη μορφη μετα γραφω και τις destination ip που μου δινει παλι σε δυαδικη μορφη.
Περνω τις destination ip και τις γραφω συμφωνα με την sadnet mask που μου δινει,αφου τις γραψω τις συγκρινω με
τις ip του πινακα(τις οποιες δεν εχω γραψει συμφωνα με τιν sabnet mask) και βλεπω αν ειναι ιδιες. Σωστα???

----------


## gxry

Στον στατικό πίνακα δρομολόγησης μπορείς να έχεις ώς προορισμό:

α)   συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση host (-host και εννοείται μασκα /32 ή 255.255.255.255) ή
β)   διεύθυνση δικτύου (-net συνοδευόμενη από τη μάσκα /nn ή k.x.y.z όπως π.χ. 255.255.192.0)

Έρχεται τώρα ένα πακέτο με προορισμό την IPx 
Εάν η IPx είναι ίδια με μια από τις καταχωρήσεις host, θα φύγει από το αντίστοιχο interface (καρτα δικτύου), 
εάν όχι ελέγχεται 
      εάν ανήκει στο ίδιο δίκτυο με μια από τις καταχωρήσεις δικτύου. Εάν αυτό συμβαίνει τότε φεύγει από το αντίστοιχο interface αλλιώς αν δεν ταιριάζει με καμμιά από τις καταχωρήσεις του πίνακα δρομολόγησης αλλά υπάρχει default gateway φεύγει από κει. 

Στην περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει ούτε default gateway επιστρέφεται στον αποστολέα διαγνωστικό μήνυμα ότι δε μπορεί να βρεθεί ο προορισμός ή η διαδρομή προς τον προορισμό (π.χ. Network is unreachable).

----------

nestoras (21-01-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεν εχω καταλαβει τι συγκρινεις με τι.Τωρα διαβασα στο νετ οτι *"τα γυρνάς όλα σε δυαδική μόρφη και συγκρίνεις μια  μια τις ΙΡ με τις ΙΡ που σου εχει δώσει. Αν τα 18(στην δικια μου περιπτωση) πρώτα μπιτ (επειδή  τόσα θελω από το mask) είναι ίδια, τότε το πακέτο της ΙΡ πάει στην ανάλογη πόρτα"*,ακολουθησα αυτην την λογικη και μου βγαζει διαφορετικες πορτες απο αυτες που ειχες βγαλει εσυ οταν μου την ελυσες.Μου βγαζει οτι οι destip i και ii φευγουν απο την ppp1 και η iii απο την pp2.Ενo εσυ εχεις βγαλει το παρακατω

_Συνεπώς 128.176.110.7/18 και 128.176.127.16/18 δεν εμπίπτουν σε κανένα  rule του πίνακα δρομολόγησης και θα φύγουν από το Default eth1.
O 128.167.180.14/18 ανήκει στο δίκτυο 128.167.128.0/18 και θα φύγει από το ppp2_

Επισεις λες " Εάν η IPx είναι ίδια με μια από τις καταχωρήσεις host, θα φύγει από το αντίστοιχο interface (καρτα δικτύου)," αυτο κανω αλλα μου βγαζει τα παραπανω και οχι τα αποτελεσματα τα δικα σου,τι κανω λαθος??

----------


## SV1JRT

CBT-Nugget από το Cisco CCNA training:


*Subnetting Cisco CCNA*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a84XIopJFXs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84-zNmomYzk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kAhTal4bNk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGBA83J60H0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm0Ur5F36lA

----------

nestoras (21-01-15)

----------


## gxry

Στην καταχώρηση host η μάσκα είναι 255.255.255.255 δηλαδή πρέπει να είναι ίδια όλη η ip. 
Στην καταχώρηση net  η ip πρέπει να είναι network address συνοδευόμενη με τη μάσκα. 
Διεύθυνση host συνοδευόμενη από άλλη μάσκα ΔΕΝ είναι αποδεκτή τουλάχιστον από τον kernel του linux

Υ.Γ. Δεν ξέρω πως σας τα διδάσκουν αλλά αυτά που σου λέω ισχύουν σε πραγματικό περιβάλλον linux

----------


## gxry

Θανάση, τα πράγματα είναι απλά.
Σε έναν πίνακα δρομολόγησης η στήλη Destination θα έχει ή *Διεύθυνση IP προορισμού* (μια διεύθυνση που αφορά ΕΝΑΝ συγκεκριμένο υπολογιστή) ή *Διεύθυνση Δικτύου προορισμού* (NetworkID - όσα ψηφία λέει η μάσκα και μηδενικά στο υπόλοιπο κομμάτι). Η Διεύθυνση Δικτύου αφορά ΟΛΟΥΣ τους υπολογιστές που ανήκουν σύμφωνα με τη μάσκα στο ίδιο δίκτυο με αυτό της καταχώρησης
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση η μάσκα είναι 255.255.255.255 ή /32, δηλαδή αφορά μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη IP. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση η μάσκα είναι αυτή που δίνεται.

Λες ότι η μάσκα είναι /18 και ο πίνακας δρομολόγησης είναι ο παρακάτω:

Destination      Iface
128.176.200.9    ppp0
128.176.64.10    ppp1
128.167.128.0    ppp2
Default          eth1

Από τις διευθύνσεις της στήλης Destination *ποιες είναι διευθύνσεις υπολογιστών* και *ποιες δικτύων*;
Αν είναι διεύθυνση υπολογιστή τότε από το αντίστοιχο interface φεύγει πακέτο ΜΟΝΟ γι αυτόν τον υπολογιστή. Π.χ. Από το ppp0 φεύγει μόνο πακέτο που έχει προορισμό το 128.176.200.9 και ΜΟΝΟΝ αυτό (Το 128.176.200.9/18 είναι IP υπολογιστή ο οποίος ανήκει στο δίκτυο 128.176.192.0) Αν θέλουμε από το ppp0 να φεύγουν πακέτα για οποιονδήποτε υπολογιστή του δικτύου αυτού, στο Destination θα πρέπει να γραφεί 128.176.192.0 (/18 ) και όχι 128.176.200.9
*Αυτό είναι το σωστό*. Ζήτησε από τον καθηγητή σου να σου το διευκρινήσει στην περίπτωση που αυθαίρετα εννοεί κάτι άλλο ή έχει υπόψη του σύστημα που επιτρέπει κάτι τέτοιο.
Αν ο καθηγητής σου θεωρεί ότι 128.176.200.9/18 μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αντί του 128.176.192.0/18 να το αιτιολογήσει. Και τότε ισχύουν αυτά που λές. Αλλά ...

Δες ένα πραγματικό παράδειγμα
# *route add -net 128.176.200.9 netmask 255.255.192.0 gw x.y.z.v*
_route: netmask doesn't match route address_
Usage: route [-nNvee] [-FC] [<AF>]           List kernel routing tables
       route [-v] [-FC] {add|del|flush} ...  Modify routing table for AF.

       route {-h|--help} [<AF>]              Detailed usage syntax for specified AF.
       route {-V|--version}                  Display version/author and exit.

        -v, --verbose            be verbose
        -n, --numeric            don't resolve names
        -e, --extend             display other/more information
        -F, --fib                display Forwarding Information Base (default)
        -C, --cache              display routing cache instead of FIB

  <AF>=Use '-A <af>' or '--<af>'; default: inet
  List of possible address families (which support routing):
    inet (DARPA Internet) inet6 (IPv6) ax25 (AMPR AX.25) 
    netrom (AMPR NET/ROM) ipx (Novell IPX) ddp (Appletalk DDP) 
    x25 (CCITT X.25) 
#

Ενώ
# *route add -net 128.176.192.0 netmask 255.255.192.0 gw x.y.z.v*
#
εκτελείται κανονικά

$ route -n
Kernel IP routing table
*Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
...
128.176.192.0   x.y.z.v         255.255.192.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
...*
$

----------


## SV1JRT

Φίλε μου gxry, μια μικρή διόρθωση αν μου επιτρέπεις.
Στον host δεν βάζουμε ΠΟΤΕ subnet mask 255.255.255.255, αλλά την πραγματική μάσκα του range (π.χ. 255.255.255.0). Το host χρησιμοποιεί το subnet mask σε συνδυασμό με την host IP για να βρει την broadcast IP. Αν το subnet mask στον host είναι 255.255.255.255, τότε ο host θα μεταφράσει το range του δικτύου σε IP που είναι το ίδιο για host, network ID και broadcast address, που είναι invalid όπως καταλαβαίνεις και τα περισσότερα λειτουργικά συστήματα θα απορρίψουν αυτή την ρύθμιση.
 Την δήλωση IP/32 την χρησημοποιούμε σε router ACL configuration για παράδειγμα όταν θέλουμε να προσδιορίσουμε συγκεκριμένο Host.

.

----------


## gxry

Σωτήρη, στον host δεν βάζεις καθόλου μάσκα. 
Αν ορίσεις το Destination ως -host τότε δίνει αυτόματα μάσκα την 255.255.255.255. 
Αν ορίσεις το Destination ως -net τότε θα πρέπει να δώσεις valid network address και τη σωστή μάσκα. (Tο FLAG H δηλώνει host entry, U up, G gateway)
Π.χ.
$ sudo route add -host 128.176.200.9  gw 10.210.5.1

$ route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
...
*128.176.200.9   10.210.5.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0*
169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
$ 

ενώ
$ sudo route add -host 128.176.200.9 netmask 255.255.192.0 gw 10.210.5.1
*route: netmask 00003fff doesn't make sense with host route*
Usage: route [-nNvee] [-FC] [<AF>]           List kernel routing tables
       route [-v] [-FC] {add|del|flush} ...  Modify routing table for AF.
...

αυτό ισχύει τουλάχιστον σε linux kernel 3.2.0

----------


## SV1JRT

Προφανός απο ότι βλέπω, εσύ εννοείς την ΔΗΛΩΣΗ που βάζεις για static routing στο routing table του υπολογιστή, ενώ απο το κείμενο που είχες δημοσιέυσει στο #31, κατάλαβα οτι μιλάς για host IP Settings που σημαίνει την δήλωση της IP του HOST, δηλαδή του υπολογιστή, στην κάρτα δικτύου του....

----------


## gxry

Σωστά Σωτήρη, αναφέρομαι σε καταχωρήσεις στο routing table.
Το πρόβλημα/άσκηση του Θανάση είναι γύρω από την επιλογή interface δρομολόγησης ανάλογα με τον προορισμό και με βάση τον δεδομένο πίνακα δρομολόγησης.

----------

